

Equation to predict happiness - dmundhra
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/08/140804151413.htm

======
dmundhra
The actual publication can be got from here-
[http://thegreatbrainexperiment.com/publications](http://thegreatbrainexperiment.com/publications)

